# Sound Drivers for KOB 845GL NDSMX



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello Team , 

Please help me with the below issue , I have tried everything from my end . 

I have a KOB 845GL NDSMX motherboard , I have lost my drivers CD for the motherboard . 
Everything seems to be fine except my Audio drivers . 
I have installed the Audio drivers from Web , However the Audio stops suddenly and there is lots of distortion , even when I move the mouse , Once I loose the sound I have to just check and uncheck the Mute button and the sound is back . 

However its very irritating to do this step every few seconds , 
Please somebody help me to resolve this issue . 

Please let me know if you require any further info . 

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried the Audio drivers here: http://www.mercury-pc.com/downloads_list.php?productid=336


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes , I have tried that link , the driver is not available on the server . 

I have tried every possible driver which Says C - Media 9738 . 

Initially when I had the driver CD , It never use to Install Xear 3 - D Audio .

However when I download now it comes with Xear 3 D Audio . 

I think I want the old version of C - Media 9738 which was released in somewhere in the year 2000 or 1999 thats when I bought my system . 

Please help me ray:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Im assuming this is for xp windows? if so then proceed.

Go to driverguide and get your sound driver.

http://members.driverguide.com/ums/index.php?action=r

Once you signed up and logged in, heres a link to your sound driver that you need.

•http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=355513&si=6a89053f01c5d719bf2e5ef74514d369

The first thing I would do is immediately uninstall that incorrect driver from the add/remove in control panel, clean disc, temp folders also, reboot pc.
Double check that the driver is gone from device manager and in program files
look for the folder that the sound driver is in, should be a similar name, delete folder.
Reboot pc again, recheck add/remove that it is gone, and in device manager.
Now go to driverguide and download the driver.

By the way you dont want to use old drivers, that can be disasterous to the pc.
Use the most up to date driver you can find.


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi , 


I tried the above step and followed the instructions , Uninstalled hte previous drivers clearing temp files everything , 

I got the C - Media Which I use to have earlier , that an Improvement now ray:, However again the sound cuts out after few Sec ( 30 to 45 Sec ) , I have to restart the system to get the sound back . :4-dontkno

Please help me to resolve this


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok look into device manager and see if there are any other problems?

To enter device manager:
start
run
type
devmgmt.msc and press ok
go to view tab and choose show hidden devices
now look under each heading for any problems (yellow ! or red X)
please list any that have marks beside them


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Also what service pack are you running for xp?


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

I checked for hidden devices .
There are no device with Yellow or red cross mark . 

Currently I have Service Pack 3 Installed .


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok ty for the info, go to microsoft updates.

You need to connect to the internet and go to start all programs and click on windows update or microsoft updates whichever one you are using?

Look under hardware tab on the left after you get to the list of updates if an
any update? if so what is the driver update? and whats the date on it?


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello Risky , 


I tried the above step , When I went to check for updates , It started windows validation and came up with a result stating that its not a Genuine Windows , So it did not provide me with any updates , However my automatic updates is on and it keeps updating everyday . 

Please let me know if anything else can be done .


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh my,

Are you using a legal copy of windows xp?
What does it say on cd xp disc also?
I would like you to write what it says (dont write out your product key here please) just whats on the disc.


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont have the CD now , Its more than 3 years back that I had Installed this , My fren had given me . 
The service pack 3 got installed automatically just few days back , when I was connected to internet. 

Now that Genuine Windows Software validation software is installed and its Killing me


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok go back through windows update use the link under 
start, all programs.

when it gets to the page, is there any error code?...if so please post it here....ty


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

I did a system restore and that genuine software was uninstalled . 

When i go to updates , it scans the system and its asking me to Install 

Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)

So this is the only update its showing . 

Ty


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok go here:

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/default.aspx?displaylang=en
now on the left side of page theres a blue button (validate windows) this is not an installer, it will simply say if windows is genuine or not.

Please report back with the results so I can continue helping you.

This is the newest genuine advantage tool after success with the above
please go here and download and install the genuine advantage tool.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/905474


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried the above step , 

It gives the below error message : 

This copy of Windows did not pass genuine validation.
The product key found on this computer was not assigned by Microsoft.

Its asking me to purchase the Windows XP Software .


----------



## chetanbdt (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried the above step , 

It gives the below error message : 

This copy of Windows did not pass genuine validation.
The product key found on this computer was not assigned by Microsoft.

Its asking me to purchase the Windows XP Software .


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Without using a legitimate copy of xp windows, Im afraid this problem wont go away,
Does the pc have a sticker on it?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

the windows do not appear legimate so therefore I cannot offer anymore assistant to you.

Did you read the forum rules?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

As this does not appear to be a valid installation of XP I am closing this thread.


----------

